# * المحارم من النساء في الكتاب المقدس*



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

*أهلاً يا أصدقاء ،*


*جاء في سفر اللاويين :*

*1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.*
*3 مِثْلَ عَمَلِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ الَّتِي سَكَنْتُمْ فِيهَا لاَ تَعْمَلُوا، وَمِثْلَ عَمَلِ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ الَّتِي أَنَا آتٍ بِكُمْ إِلَيْهَا لاَ تَعْمَلُوا، وَحَسَبَ فَرَائِضِهِمْ لاَ تَسْلُكُوا.*
*4 أَحْكَامِي تَعْمَلُونَ، وَفَرَائِضِي تَحْفَظُونَ لِتَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.*
*5 فَتَحْفَظُونَ فَرَائِضِي وَأَحْكَامِي، الَّتِي إِذَا فَعَلَهَا الإِنْسَانُ يَحْيَا بِهَا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.*
*6 «لاَ يَقْتَرِبْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَى قَرِيبِ جَسَدِهِ لِيَكْشِفَ الْعَوْرَةَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.*
*7 عَوْرَةَ أَبِيكَ وَعَوْرَةَ أُمِّكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا أُمُّكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا.*
*8 عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَبِيكَ.*
*9 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِكَ بِنْتِ أَبِيكَ أَوْ بِنْتِ أُمِّكَ، الْمَوْلُودَةِ فِي الْبَيْتِ أَوِ الْمَوْلُودَةِ خَارِجًا، لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا.*
*10 عَوْرَةَ ابْنَةِ ابْنِكَ، أَوِ ابْنَةِ ابْنَتِكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَتُكَ.*
*11 عَوْرَةَ بِنْتِ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيكَ الْمَوْلُودَةِ مِنْ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا أُخْتُكَ.*
*12 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أَبِيكَ.*
*13 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أُمِّكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أُمِّكَ.*
*14 عَوْرَةَ أَخِي أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِلَى امْرَأَتِهِ لاَ تَقْتَرِبْ. إِنَّهَا عَمَّتُكَ.*
*15 عَوْرَةَ كَنَّتِكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا امْرَأَةُ ابْنِكَ. لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا.*
*16 عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَخِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَخِيكَ.*
*17 عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةٍ وَبِنْتِهَا لاَ تَكْشِفْ. وَلاَ تَأْخُذِ ابْنَةَ ابْنِهَا، أَوِ ابْنَةَ بِنْتِهَا لِتَكْشِفَ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهُمَا قَرِيبَتَاهَا. إِنَّهُ رَذِيلَةٌ.*
*18 وَلاَ تَأْخُذِ امْرَأَةً عَلَى أُخْتِهَا لِلضِّرِّ لِتَكْشِفَ عَوْرَتَهَا مَعَهَا فِي حَيَاتِهَا.*

*سؤالي : هل هذه النصوص من العهد القديم هي شريعة الزواج المحرم في المسيحية وما لم يُذكر فهو مسموحٌ به  ؟ *




*شكراً ،،،*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

صلاح الد قال:


> *سؤالي : هل هذه النصوص من العهد القديم هي شريعة الزواج المحرم في المسيحية وما لم يُذكر فهو مسموحٌ به  ؟ *
> 
> 
> *شكراً ،،،*



*اهلا 
يعنى ايه مالم يذكر هو مسموح به؟هو فيه حاجة تانية لم تذكر اصلا؟
*


----------



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا *
> *يعنى ايه مالم يذكر هو مسموح به؟هو فيه حاجة تانية لم تذكر اصلا؟*


 
*بالتأكيد !!!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

صلاح الد قال:


> *بالتأكيد !!!!*



*اللى هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2011)

ياريت توضيح لمعلومات يا اخى


----------



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ياريت توضيح لمعلومات يا اخى


 


*أولاً : هذه شريعة العهد القديم أي قبل المسيح !! *
*ثانياً : لا أجد تحريماً لزواج الرجل من ابنت أخيه !!! *


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أبريل 2011)

> *ثانياً : لا أجد تحريماً لزواج الرجل من ابنت أخيه !!! *


 
*"اصبح المسلم يريد يفسر الانجيل والكتاب المقدس على حسب التفاسير *
*واين هو التشريع يا افندى *
*ممكن يكون كلامك من غير لف ودوارن .*


----------



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"اصبح المسلم يريد يفسر الانجيل والكتاب المقدس على حسب التفاسير *
> *واين هو التشريع يا افندى *
> *ممكن يكون كلامك من غير لف ودوارن .*


 

يقول القس تادرس انطونيوس فكري في تفسيره :

نجد هنا شريعة الزيجات المحرمة وقد أسماها هنا كشف عورة بدلاً من أن يسميها زواج. فالزيجة المحرمة لا تستحق أن تسمى زواج. فالزواج ناشئ عن حب مقدس طاهر ولكن الزيجة المحرمة ليست هي أكثر من شهوة محرمة فاسدة والله لا يعترف بها كزواج. (1تس 4: 5 – 7). والله لا يمنع مثل هذه الزيجات لأنه يريد أن يعطى أوامر ونواهى، بل الله هنا يرسم الطريق لشعبه حتى يتمتعوا بالحياة المقدسة ولأن يصير هذا الشعب شعباً لله القدوس، وأخيراً حتى لا ينجسوا الأرض بالشر فتلفظهم الأرض. وهذه الشرائع تتحدث عن الزواج وليس الزنا فالزنا له شريعة أخرى. 

*مرة أخرى أقول :*

*أولاً : هذه شريعة العهد القديم أي قبل المسيح !! *
*ثانياً : لا أجد تحريماً لزواج الرجل من ابنت أخيه !!! *


----------



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

*تعديل : اسمه القس أنطونيوس فكري .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2011)

> *سؤالي : هل هذه النصوص من العهد القديم هي شريعة الزواج المحرم في المسيحية وما لم يُذكر فهو مسموحٌ به  ؟ *


أولا : انت تقول " *في المسيحية* " وهذا أول خطأ ،لو هاتقول هو المسيح نقض الشريعة وووو يبقى افتح موضوع جديد عشان انت محتاج معرفة كبيرة. ، فأما عن خطأك ، فأنت تنقل من سفر اللاويين ومن شريعة موسى.


ثانيا : الإجابة لا ، ليس شرط.


انصحك بأنك لو هاتعترض الإعتراض الأول انك تعيد قراءة الآيات تاني عشان هايكون فيها جوابك.


----------



## صلاح الد (9 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أولا : انت تقول " *في المسيحية* " وهذا أول خطأ ،لو هاتقول هو المسيح نقض الشريعة وووو يبقى افتح موضوع جديد عشان انت محتاج معرفة كبيرة. ، فأما عن خطأك ، فأنت تنقل من سفر اللاويين ومن شريعة موسى.
> 
> 
> ثانيا : الإجابة لا ، ليس شرط.
> ...


 
*1- إذاً ما هي شريعتكم في أمر مهم كهذا ؟*
*2- هل يعني ذلك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه خطيئة ؟* 




*سأعود غداً بإذن الله ، أرجو عدم إغلاق الموضوع .*



*شكراً ،،،*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2011)

> *1- إذاً ما هي شريعتكم في أمر مهم كهذا ؟*


ده سؤال تاني .



> *2- هل يعني ذلك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه خطيئة ؟*



ده سؤال ثالث ، 


> *سأعود غداً بإذن الله ، أرجو عدم إغلاق الموضوع .*



وانا ارجو ايضا ولكن لماذا لا تريد اغلاقه مع انه تم الإجابة على سؤالك في المشاركة الأولى ؟

ألا تعرف القوانين ؟


----------



## peter 2008 (9 أبريل 2011)

(لا 18 : 6)«لاَ يَقْتَرِبْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَى قَرِيبِ جَسَدِهِ لِيَكْشِفَ الْعَوْرَةَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 
(لا 18 : 10)عَوْرَةَ ابْنَةِ ابْنِكَ، أَوِ ابْنَةِ ابْنَتِكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَتُكَ. 
(لا 18 : 16)عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَخِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَخِيكَ. 

واضح من الاية الاولى ان دى اجابة سؤالك
والايات الثانية تفسر ايضا سؤالك 
اذا كانت عورة حفيدك هى عورتك فان الامر لابد ان ينطبق على ابنك او ابنتك
وبالتالى فان عورة ابنة اخيك هى عورة اخيك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أبريل 2011)

*



سفر اللاويين
الأصحاح الثامن عشر



    1 وكلم الرب موسى قائلا.

    2 كلّم بني اسرائيل وقل لهم. انا الرب الهكم.

    3 مثل عمل ارض مصر التي سكنتم فيها لا تعملوا ومثل عمل ارض كنعان التي انا آت بكم اليها لا تعملوا وحسب فرائضهم لا تسلكوا.

    4 احكامي تعملون وفرائضي تحفظون لتسلكوا فيها. انا الرب الهكم. 5 فتحفظون فرائضي واحكامي التي اذا فعلها الانسان يحيا بها. انا الرب.

    6 لا يقترب انسان الى قريب جسده ليكشف العورة. انا الرب.

    7 عورة ابيك وعورة امك لا تكشف. انها امك لا تكشف عورتها.

    8 عورة امرأة ابيك لا تكشف. انها عورة ابيك.

   9 عورة اختك بنت ابيك او بنت امك المولودة في البيت او المولودة خارجا لا تكشف عورتها.

    10 عورة ابنة ابنك او ابنة بنتك لا تكشف عورتها. انها عورتك.

    11 عورة بنت امرأة ابيك المولودة من ابيك لا تكشف عورتها انها اختك.

    12 عورة اخت ابيك لا تكشف. انها قريبة ابيك.

    13 عورة اخت امك لا تكشف. انها قريبة امك.

    14 عورة اخي ابيك لا تكشف. الى امرأته لا تقترب. انها عمتك.

    15 عورة كنّتك لا تكشف. انها امرأة ابنك. لا تكشف عورتها.

    16 عورة امرأة اخيك لا تكشف. انها عورة اخيك.

    17 عورة امرأة وبنتها لا تكشف. ولا تاخذ ابنة ابنها او ابنة بنتها لتكشف عورتها. انهما قريبتاها. انه رذيلة.

    18 ولا تأخذ امرأة على اختها للضرّ لتكشف عورتها معها في حياتها.

    19 ولا تقترب الى امرأة في نجاسة طمثها لتكشف عورتها.

    20 ولا تجعل مع امرأة صاحبك مضجعك لزرع فتتنجس بها.

    21 ولا تعط من زرعك للاجازة لمولك لئلا تدنس اسم الهك. انا الرب.

    22 ولا تضاجع ذكرا مضاجعة امرأة. انه رجس.

    23 ولا تجعل مع بهيمة مضجعك فتتنجس بها ولا تقف امرأة امام بهيمة لنزائها. انه فاحشة.

    24 بكل هذه لا تتنجسوا لانه بكل هذه قد تنجس الشعوب الذين انا طاردهم من امامكم.

    25 فتنجست الارض. فاجتزي ذنبها منها فتقذف الارض سكانها.

    26 لكن تحفظون انتم فرائضي واحكامي ولا تعملون شيئا من جميع هذه الرجسات لا الوطني ولا الغريب النازل في وسطكم.

    27 لان جميع هذه الرجسات قد عملها اهل الارض الذين قبلكم فتنجست الارض.

    28 فلا تقذفكم الارض بتنجيسكم اياها كما قذفت الشعوب التي قبلكم.

    29 بل كل من عمل شيئا من جميع هذه الرجسات تقطع الانفس التي تعملها من شعبها.

    30 فتحفظون شعائري لكي لا تعملوا شيئا من الرسوم الرجسة التي عملت قبلكم ولا تتنجسوا بها. انا الرب الهكم.



أنقر للتوسيع...


للزيجات المحرمة، مانعًا الإقتراب إلى جسد الأقرباء، وكشف عورتهم بمعنى الإمتناع عن الإتحاد معهم في علاقة زوجية، وقد حدد الزيجات الممنوعة هكذا:

أ. الزواج من الأب أو الأم [7]، حتى لا يسقط أحد فيما فعله إبنتا لوط (تك 19: 30-38) فأنجبتا للعالم موآب وعمون اللذين أقاما أمتين مقاومتين لله.

ب. الزواج من إمرأة الأب [8] سواء في حياة والده أو بعد وفاته. لقد تمررت نفس يعقوب عندما سمع أن إبنه البكر رأوبين اضطجع مع سريته بلهة (تك 35: 22)، حاسبًا إياه أنه دنس مضطجع أبيه، وبسبب هذا فقد بكوريته (تك 48: 22). إرتكب إبشالوم نفس الخطأ عندما ثار على أبيه داود وأقام نفسه ملكًا واضطجع مع سراري أبيه (2 صم 16: 22)

ج. الزواج من الأخت [9].

د. الزواج من الحفيدة [10].

ه. الزواج من بنت إمرأة الأب [11] متى كانت مولودة من أبيه... ربما يقصد بهذا أن إبنة إمرأة أبيه حتى وإن كانت ليست من أمه ولا من أبيه، لكنها تحسب مولودة من أبيه لإرتباط أمها به كزوجة. بمعنى آخر لا يجوز الزواج بإبنة إمرأة الأب حتى وإن كانت من أب آخر لأنها هي إبنة لأبيه خلال اتحاد أمها معه.

و. الزواج بالعمة أو الخالة [12، 13].

ز. الزواج من زوجة العم [14].

ط. الزواج من الكنة [15].

س. الزواج من إمرأة وبنتها، أو من إمرأة وإبنة إبنها أو إبنة بنتها [17].

ش. الزواج من أخت كضرة لأختها [18]، بمعنى ألا يتزوج إنسان أخت زوجته بعد تطلق أختها حتى لا تشعر الأولى بالكراهية نحو أختها، وبالأولى أيضًا لا يتزوج إنسان أختين معًا في حياتهما كما فعل يعقوب حين تزوج ليئة وراحيل قبل الشريعة.

-----------


آية 6:- لا يقترب انسان إلى قريب جسده ليكشف العورة انا الرب.

قريب جسده = أصلها قريب لحمه أي من هم لحمه. والعورة = عضو التناسل



آية 7:- عورة ابيك وعورة امك لا تكشف انها امك لا تكشف عورتها.

حين يقول عورة أبيك فهذه موجهة للبنت وحين يقول عورة أمك فهذه موجهة للإبن. وقد سمحت بعض الشعوب كالمجوس بهذا (الإبن يتزوج أمه)



آية 8:- عورة امراة ابيك لا تكشف انها عورة ابيك.

هذا ما حدث في كورنثوس 1كو 5: 1. وهذا ما أفقد رأوبين بكوريته.



آية 9:- عورة اختك بنت ابيك أو بنت امك المولودة في البيت أو المولودة خارجا لا تكشف عورتها.

المولودة في البيت = حين يترمل الأب ويتزوج من أرملة لها بنت فهذه البنت تسمى مولودة خارجاً =. وبعد الزواج قد تنجب بنتاً أخرى فتسمى مولودة في البيت وكلتاهما محرمة على إبن الرجل المترمل، فهما أصبحا أختيه. أو لو كان للأب أي بنت من زواج سابق = عورة أختك بنت أبيك = فهى أيضاً أخته لا يتزوجها.



الأيات 10، 11:- عورة ابنة ابنك أو ابنة بنتك لا تكشف عورتها انها عورتك. عورة بنت امراة ابيك المولودة من ابيك لا تكشف عورتها انها اختك.

آية 10 تمنع الزواج بالأحفاد وأية 11 مشروحة في آية 9



الأيات 12 – 15:- عورة اخت ابيك لا تكشف انها قريبة ابيك. عورة اخت امك لا تكشف انها قريبة امك. عورة اخي ابيك لا تكشف إلى امراته لا تقترب انها عمتك. عورة كنتك لا تكشف انها امراة ابنك لا تكشف عورتها.

منع الزواج بالعمة والخالة وزوجة العم والكنة (زوجة الإبن)



آية 16:- عورة امراة اخيك لا تكشف انها عورة اخيك.

يمنع الزواج من زوجة الأخ في حالتين ا) أن يكون حياً  ب) أن يكون قد ترك أولاد.أما إن مات الأخ ولم يترك نسل يتزوج الأخ بزوجة أخيه ليقيم لأخيه نسلاً تث 25: 5 بل إن لم يفعل هذا يهان ويشهر به



آية 17:- عورة امراة وبنتها لا تكشف ولا تاخذ ابنة ابنها أو ابنة بنتها لتكشف عورتها انهما قريبتاها انه رذيلة.

تمنع الزواج من إمرأة وبنتها أو من إمرأة وإبنة إبنها أو إبنة بنتها.



آية 18:- و لا تاخذ امراة على اختها للضر لتكشف عورتها معها في حياتها.

تمنع الزواج من أختين حتى لا يتحول الحب بينهما إلى منافسة فكراهية وحقد.وكان هذا حتى لو طلق الأولى لا يتزوج بأختها *


----------



## صلاح الد (10 أبريل 2011)

> ده سؤال تاني .
> 
> ده سؤال ثالث ،
> 
> ...


 
*عندما تجيبني بأن هذه شريعة موسى فإنه من الطبيعي أن أسأل : **ما هي شريعتكم في أمر مهم كهذا ؟*

*عندما أسأل عن مالم يُذكر في الكتاب المقدس هل يُسمح به ؟ فتجيبني : لا ليس شرط !!!!!!*
*بدون أي توضيح ، فإنه من الطبيعي أن أطرح عليكم مثالاً .*




> (لا 18 : 6)«لاَ يَقْتَرِبْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَى قَرِيبِ جَسَدِهِ لِيَكْشِفَ الْعَوْرَةَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.
> (لا 18 : 10)عَوْرَةَ ابْنَةِ ابْنِكَ، أَوِ ابْنَةِ ابْنَتِكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَتُكَ.
> (لا 18 : 16)عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَخِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَخِيكَ.
> 
> ...


 
*وهل نص (لاَ يَقْتَرِبْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَى قَرِيبِ جَسَدِهِ لِيَكْشِفَ الْعَوْرَةَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ. ) يحرم الزواج من ابنة العم لأنها قريبتك !!! أو بحسب تفسيرك لأنها عورة عمك !!!! أظنك لن تقول بذلك .*

*النتيجة يا أصدقاء :*


*1- الكتاب المقدس لا يُحرِّم زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه ولا من ابنة أخته أيضاً ، وبالتالي ليس خطيئة .*


*2- أن شريعة الزيجات المحرمة هي في شريعة موسى فقط (العهد القديم) أما المسيحية (العهد الجديد) فلا تُحرِّم شيئاً من ذلك .*



*شكراً ،،،*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *عندما تجيبني بأن هذه شريعة موسى فإنه من الطبيعي أن أسأل : **ما هي شريعتكم في أمر مهم كهذا ؟*



طبيعي أنك تسأل فعلا لسببين 

1. انك لا تريد اتباع القوانين وهذا سيعرضك للحظر
2. انك لا تفقه اي شيء في المسيحيية ولهذا تسأل ، ورغم اني وانا اجيبك احلتك لما ستفعله الا انك سألت ايضاً !



> *عندما أسأل عن مالم يُذكر في الكتاب المقدس هل يُسمح به ؟ فتجيبني : لا ليس شرط !!!!!!*



ما مشكلتك في اجابتي ؟

سألت سؤالا بـ " هل " وقلت لك : لا ، ليس شرط ، إذن الجواب " لا " ما مشكلتك ؟



> *بدون أي توضيح ، فإنه من الطبيعي أن أطرح عليكم مثالاً .*



لا ، ليس من الطبيعي ، الا لكونك تريد ان تحظر فقط ، انت سألتك سؤال صريح وانا اجبتك اجابة صريحة، سؤال بـ " هل " أجبته بـ " لا " ، وانتهت القصة.




> *النتيجة يا أصدقاء :*



يا له من منظر مخزي !

فبعد أن اجبتك بـ " لا ، ليس شرط ، تأتي وتقول " * لا يُحرِّم* " ! فلماذا تضيع وقتنا إذن في الرض على أمثالك ؟



> *أن شريعة الزيجات المحرمة هي في شريعة موسى فقط *



من قال هذا ؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## صلاح الد (10 أبريل 2011)

*هذه طريقة بعضكم إذا عجز عن الرد !!!*

*يحاول أن يجد أي حجة لكي يطرد العضو المسلم !!*

*إختصاراً للموضوع أمامكم نتيجتين :*

*1- الكتاب المقدس لا يُحرِّم زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه ولا من ابنة أخته أيضاً ، وبالتالي ليس خطيئة .*

*2- أن شريعة الزيجات المحرمة هي في شريعة موسى فقط (العهد القديم) أما المسيحية (العهد الجديد) فلا تُحرِّم شيئاً من ذلك .*

*أثبتوا خطأها بذكر الصحيح من الكتاب المقدس .*



*شكراً ،،،*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *هذه طريقة بعضكم إذا عجز عن الرد !!!*



اي عجز تتحدث عنه يا صلاح !؟
سألت سؤالاً بـ " هل " واجبتك اجابة صريحة بـ " لا ، ليس شرط " فأي عجز تتحدث عنه يا مسلم !؟

هل لا تعرف ان " لا ، ليس شرط " هى الإجابة ؟




> *يحاول أن يجد أي حجة لكي يطرد العضو المسلم !!*



حجة اية يا صلاح ؟

انت مابتعرفش تقرأ القوانين ؟



> الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12​ياترى القوانين دي كمان انا اللي حاطتها ولا اية ؟



> *إختصاراً للموضوع أمامكم نتيجتين :*


نتيجتين لإيه ؟ انت بتسأل سؤال وانا اجبتك اجابة ، نتيجة السؤال هى فقط الإجابة لان هناك اشياء لا تعرفها ولن تعرفها تقريبا فلا يوجد نتيجة الا الإجابة.



> *أثبتوا خطأها بذكر الصحيح من الكتاب المقدس .*



اعرف ان الإجابة الصريحة لم تكن تتوقعها ولكن ماذا افعل لك ، هكذا نحن وهذا هو انتم !! مجرد مشتتون.

ربنا يهديك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

تعالى نختبر قوتك على التفكير .

الكتاب بيقول هنا :



> *12 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أَبِيكَ.*



هل :



> *ابنة أخيه*



هى قريبة ابيه ، أم لا ؟


----------



## صلاح الد (10 أبريل 2011)

*لم تأت بشيء من كتابك المقدس يرد على النتيجتين التي ذكرتهما !!!*

*حقاً فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه !!*

*فتحاول أن تتعلق بقانونكم الغير منطقي (الإلتزام بسؤال واحد في كل موضوع) والذي لا نجده مثله في القسم الإسلامي .*

*فتجد في القسم الإسلامي الكاتب المسيحي يطرح موضوع بسؤال فإذا أجابه أحد الأعضاء المسلمين طرح سؤالاً آخر ثم تتوالى الأسئلة الكثيرة في الموضوع الواحد .*

*على سبيل المثال : موضوع عنوانه سؤال واحد فقط ( سؤال بسيط : صوم رمضان هو هو فرض او غير فرض) انظر كم عدد الأسئلة التي طرحها كاتب الموضوع أثناء الحوار .*


*على ماذا يدل هذا ؟ عجباً لكم ،،،*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *لم تأت بشيء من كتابك المقدس يرد على النتيجتين التي ذكرتهما !!!*


ولماذا ارد على كلامك الذي ذكرته وهو كلامك ؟



> *حقاً فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه !!*


ولهذا فأنت لم تعطنا الشكر عندما اجبناك بكل صراحة....



> *فتحاول أن تتعلق بقانونكم الغير منطقي (الإلتزام بسؤال واحد في كل موضوع) والذي لا نجده مثله في القسم الإسلامي .*



اذن حدث تطور رهيب في عقلية المسلم ، بدأت تفهم وتعيي وجود ما يسمى بـ " قوانين " ولكن مازلت تعاني من معاناة الأمة وهى رفض القوانين وهذا تعرف جيدا الى ماذا سؤدي بك

واما عن القسم الإسلامي فهو قسم الحوااااااااار الإسلامي.




> *فتجد في القسم  الإسلامي الكاتب المسيحي يطرح موضوع بسؤال فإذا أجابه أحد الأعضاء المسلمين  طرح سؤالاً آخر ثم تتوالى الأسئلة الكثيرة في الموضوع الواحد .*


ربنا يهديك



> *على ماذا يدل هذا ؟ *


يدل على :

1. انك لا تعرف القراءة البسيطة لإسم القسم
2. لا تعرف القوانين
3. لا تعرف الإلتزام بالقوانين


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

الشيء العجيب حقا انك تجد المعترض ينقل لك :



> نجد هنا شريعة الزيجات المحرمة  وقد أسماها هنا كشف عورة بدلاً من أن يسميها زواج. فالزيجة المحرمة لا  تستحق أن تسمى زواج. فالزواج ناشئ عن حب مقدس طاهر ولكن الزيجة المحرمة  ليست هي أكثر من شهوة محرمة فاسدة والله لا يعترف بها كزواج. (1تس 4: 5 –  7). والله لا يمنع مثل هذه الزيجات لأنه يريد أن يعطى أوامر ونواهى، بل  الله هنا يرسم الطريق لشعبه حتى يتمتعوا بالحياة المقدسة ولأن يصير هذا  الشعب شعباً لله القدوس، وأخيراً حتى لا ينجسوا الأرض بالشر فتلفظهم الأرض.  وهذه الشرائع تتحدث عن الزواج وليس الزنا فالزنا له شريعة أخرى.



ومع ذلك يسأل !!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

*لو حضرتك عاوز تفهم اتفضل كمل مش عاوز روح في اي حتة تاني

انت سالت سوال 





			هل يعني ذلك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه خطيئة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد خطيئة

طيب منين نعرف كدة سفر اللاويين الأصحاح الثامن عشر

1- ( لا 18 : 6 )  لا يقترب انسان إلى قريب جسده ليكشف العورة انا الرب.  

في ترجمة اخري 

( "لا يقترب انسان من قريب له بالجسد، ليكشف عورته. هكذا يتكلّم الربّ )

هذه الزيجة المحرمة تقع تحت هذا البند لان يحرم عليه كشف عورة اي قريب له  وطبعا بنت اخية قريبه له اذن سوالك باطل

انظر بعينك التفسير ماذا يقول
عرض للزيجات المحرمة، مانعًا الإقتراب إلى جسد الأقرباء، وكشف عورتهم بمعنى الإمتناع عن الإتحاد معهم في علاقة زوجية

الاثبات الثاتي كما قال اخي Molka Molkan 
2- الكتاب بيقول هنا :

	12 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أَبِيكَ. 	 

هل : ابنة أخيه 	

هى قريبة ابيه ، أم لا ؟

اظن كدة وصلت ليك 
بجانب قوانين الكنيسة نفسها اللي اخدت تعليمها من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ومن الرسل
*


----------



## antonius (11 أبريل 2011)

عبقرية العضو المسلم جليّة الوضوح!! 



> *1- الكتاب المقدس لا يُحرِّم زواج الرجل من ابنة أخيه ولا من ابنة أخته أيضاً ، وبالتالي ليس خطيئة .*


للعلم والاطلاع, حتى ابناء العم والخال وبنات الاعمام والاخوال والخالات والعمات, كانت الكنيسة لا تزوّجهم! ولا تزال الكنائس الغربيّة على ذلك الامر!! حتى ان اكثر من نصف الولايات الامريكية تمنع زواج اولاد الاعمام بنصوص قوانين الولايات! 
ويعتبرونهم اقرباء بالجسد! فما بالك ببنت الاخ!
والنصوص التي نقلتها تدينك ولكنك تنقل دون فهم, واثقاً بالأحمق الذي كتب هذه الشبهة الباهتة في مكان لا يعلم حد الكذب فيه الا الله!
*



12 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أَبِيكَ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*قريبة ابي ايه يعني؟ عمتي صح؟ طب الاية الي بعديها...قريبة امك مين ؟ خالتك..
يبقى زواج الاخوال والخالات والاعمام والعمات باطلاً! إذن, إن كنت انت خال احدهم, فهو ابن اختك وان كنت عم فتاة فهي ابنة اخوك!! فذكر ابن الاخت وابنة الاخ, والخال والعم معاً, هو تكرار لا لزوم له..فهمت يا شاطر؟


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أبريل 2011)

> *على سبيل المثال : موضوع عنوانه سؤال واحد فقط ( سؤال بسيط : صوم رمضان هو هو فرض او غير فرض) انظر كم عدد الأسئلة التي طرحها كاتب الموضوع أثناء الحوار .*


*يا ابنى افهم *
*لو كان فرض عليك هو من نفسك ولا من الله .*
*داة غرضى فى الموضوع *
*ربنا يهديك*


----------



## جلفاوي (30 مايو 2011)

طيب يا اخ انتونيوس انت قلت ( حتى ابناء العم والخال وبنات الاعمام  والاخوال والخالات والعمات, كانت الكنيسة لا تزوّجهم! ولا تزال الكنائس  الغربيّة على ذلك الامر!! ) 
هل نفهم من كلامك ان الكنيسة كانت اي انها بطلت اليوم العمل بالتشريع هذا فكلمت كانت تفيد التغيير هنا حسب تعبيرك .؟ 
ثم انت فصلت بين الكنائس الغربية و الشرقية فهل هذا اختلاف بين كنائس الشرق و الغرب واحدة تحرم والثانية تجيز امر خطير كهذا 
واخيرا لدى اقباط مصر الاعزاء هل هناك زيجات بين ابناء العم والخال ام لا ؟؟؟
والف الف شكر على التوضيح


----------



## antonius (30 مايو 2011)

> ثم انت فصلت بين الكنائس الغربية و الشرقية فهل هذا اختلاف بين كنائس الشرق و الغرب واحدة تحرم والثانية تجيز امر خطير كهذا


الموضوع يختلف من مكان لآخر, فكل ما هو غير مذكور بنص صريح, هو ليس محروم قطعاً! فلو كان المجتمع يرى ان ابن العم "قريب جسد" فيمنع زواجه, فذلك عادي, وان كان المجتمع لا يفعل, فذلك مقبول ايضاً!. وانا لا علم لي ببقية كنائس الشرق! ولا اعلم النظام في هذا عند الاقباط! ولكني اعلم انه مسموح عند السريان..


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (30 مايو 2011)

الموضوع يختلف من مكان لآخر, فكل ما هو غير مذكور بنص صريح, هو ليس محروم قطعاً! فلو كان المجتمع يرى ان ابن العم "قريب جسد" فيمنع زواجه, فذلك عادي, وان كان المجتمع لا يفعل, فذلك مقبول ايضاً!. وانا لا علم لي ببقية كنائس الشرق! ولا اعلم النظام في هذا عند الاقباط! ولكني اعلم انه مسموح عند السريان
يعنى اه عادى ده كلامك ده خطير ده معناه ان الكتاب المقدس بيطبق حسب المجتمع مش حسب ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس ده امر عجيب لم نراه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2011)

*تلخيص الموضوع فى الآية  دى:
لاَ يَقْتَرِبْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَى قَرِيبِ جَسَدِهِ لِيَكْشِفَ الْعَوْرَةَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.
الموضوتع إنتهى​*


----------



## تيمو (30 مايو 2011)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> يعنى اه عادى ده كلامك ده خطير ده معناه ان الكتاب المقدس بيطبق حسب المجتمع مش حسب ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس ده امر عجيب لم نراه




الكتاب لا يُطبّق حسب المجتمع ، ولكن هناك بعض التشريعات التي لا تتطلب تدخل كتابي مباشر ، من أطلق لقب المحارم؟ ومن قال أن ابنة العم من المحارم أو لا؟ 

وهل نحتاج لنصوص حرفية تفصيلية لكل جزيئية من حياتنا؟ 

أن تتعامل مع ابنة أختك مثلاً كإبنة وأخت لا يحتاج لتشريع إلهي أو مرسوم سماوي ، لأن هذه العلاقة إنسانية بحتة ، ومن يتعامل مع هذه الإبنة أخت بطريقة أخرى يكون مستجوب مراجعة أقرب عيادة نفسية 

لأن الحرف يقتل بينما الروح يُحي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2011)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> الموضوع يختلف من مكان لآخر, فكل ما هو غير مذكور بنص صريح, هو ليس محروم قطعاً! فلو كان المجتمع يرى ان ابن العم "قريب جسد" فيمنع زواجه, فذلك عادي, وان كان المجتمع لا يفعل, فذلك مقبول ايضاً!. وانا لا علم لي ببقية كنائس الشرق! ولا اعلم النظام في هذا عند الاقباط! ولكني اعلم انه مسموح عند السريان
> يعنى اه عادى ده كلامك ده خطير ده معناه ان الكتاب المقدس بيطبق حسب المجتمع مش حسب ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس ده امر عجيب لم نراه



*مين قال الكتاب المقدس  
بيقولك المجتمع الامريكى بيمنع زواج اولاد العم
هذا المنع ليس تابع الكتاب المقدس
هذا المنع تابع علم الوراثة
امريكا مجتمع علمانى وليس دينى
لا مجال لتطبيق الشريعة ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2011)

*اجابة السؤال موجودة فى الايات التى ذكرتها




			ثانياً : لا أجد تحريماً لزواج الرجل من ابنت أخيه !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



12عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أَبِيكَ.
13 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أُمِّكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا قَرِيبَةُ أُمِّكَ.
14 عَوْرَةَ أَخِي أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِلَى امْرَأَتِهِ لاَ تَقْتَرِبْ. إِنَّهَا عَمَّتُكَ.
من هى اخت ابيك هى عمتك
وبالنسبة للبنت يكون اخو ابيها
اى العم وابنت اخوه محارم
العمة وابن اخيها محارم
من هى اخت الام هى الخالة
اذن الخالة وابن اختها محارم
الخال وابنت اخته محارم
من هو اخو ابيك العم
اذن العم وابنة اخوه محارم
ارجو ان تكون تمت الاجابة*


----------

